# What would you recommend?



## Upya (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi there, 

I have wanted to get into the world of RC for a while now, and at last the better half has said I can go purchase a car. 

I am however a complete newbie to the world of RC and would love some advice. 

Because I have never built or used anything RC before, I was going to go for the new magazine Nitro Monster Truck, mainly as I thought the weekly magazine would teach me how to build, however I don't really want to wait over a year to be able to complete my car. 


So what car would you guys recommend for me, bearing in mind I am a total beginner and would like something that is not to complicated to build/comes with thorough instructions oh how to build. 

My requirements are: 

It must be off-road, i am not fussy as to whether it is a stadium truck, a monster truck or even a buggy, I want to use it in fields for jumping and 'bashing', so the more durable the better. 

I think it should be electic, the reason for this is that, I will not always be able to get out in the fields and my son would want to mess around indoors a bit, so nitro would be impractical, if I do get on with building my first RC, I would then purchase a more advanced nitro model. so for these reason I think electric, unless you guys can me a good reason why I am wrong. 

It must be a kit, I want to get into RC for the fun of building as much as the fun of using the car, so I do not want a RTR, however it must have thorough instructions and be suited to a beginner, as this will be my first ever RC build. 

Price, is negoitable - I have told the wife it will cost around £200, however if you think I need to spend more, this will not be an issue and if you think I can get something to fit my requirements for less, this will no doubt help me to get a nitro car a little later 


I think that is all my requirements, however I am new at this, so will watch this thread and try to answer any other questions you will need to know in order to help me find an ideal car. 

Apology's for the long post, but I wanted to cover everything. 

Many thanks for your help in advance 

Lee


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I would take a look at Losi's Nitro Monster truck. Comes almost RTR (Ready to Run) all you need is fuel, batteries, etc to get ya goin. Almost no assembly required. If I was you I would look for a RTR vehicle weither it be a Losi, Traxxas or HPI that way once you start bashing with it you may break something someday and then that will help you learn a little more about the car. Just my 2 cents

Good luck

DJ Mansfield


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I would suggest a Team Associated T4, it will run better on the grass than a buggy and most monster trucks are RTR. 

You are so right on the electric, much better for a beginer. Alot of nitros have been sold that have never been able to run a full tank of fuel before flaming out, some never even get started.


----------



## newrcdude (Dec 27, 2004)

I Would Suggest Whatever Is Good


----------



## TheHelicopter (Dec 28, 2004)

I just got a Team Associated RC18T, and I absolutely love it. Perhaps you should look into it. It's very fast and has a really long battery life, and you can buy a charger that charges it in 30 minutes. It would also be good, because it's so small, your son can drive it indoors like I occasionally do, and not worry about breaking anything. It tackles grass and dirt no problem, and I have found it to be quite durable. It also comes completely RTR, which is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, you said you wanted a kit with great build instructions. You want to stay away from RTR's and pre-builts.

You kind of limited the field there for what you say you intend to do with it. If you want a basher for running around in a field & jumping there are no unassembled kits that would be perfect for that. The vehicles that most fit what you want them to do are the Traxxas Stampede and/or E-Maxx, but they are only available as RTR vehicles.

Most unassembled kits are competition vehicles that aren't necessarily suited for the average "back yard basher". You could look at the Tamiya Twin Detonator or Kyosho Twin Force, but then you'll also need to purchase the necessary electronics to go with them.

I personally would recommend the Traxxas Stampede. Yes it is an assembled RTR kit & you said you didn't want that, BUT... It does come with all the necessary electronics (just add batteries and charger) and you could always take it apart and put it back together again. It is a truck suited to what you plan on doing with it.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree with tommckay.....definetly look into a Traxxas Stampede!! For your first vehicle these things will take a beating and come back for more :thumbsup: This was the first truck we got 5 years ago and it has been raced/thrashed/bashed and has been a great truck. If your son is going to be using it also a ready to run turns into a ready for fun him too. Kids usually don't have the patience for us adults to put together a kit  

The electric truck will also keep your neighbors happy and keep the frustration level down if you have never ran nitro before. 

Don't get too hung up on it not being a kit...there will be plenty of opportunity take this apart for upgrades and future projects. The most important thing is to get out and enjoy this hobby!! My son and I have raced together for 5 years and I wouldn't trade it for the world :thumbsup: 

Also check over for the Stampede forum at rctech.net under the electric off-road section, I post over there also.


----------



## Squish (Dec 11, 2004)

*Beginner help*



Upya said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have wanted to get into the world of RC for a while now, and at last the better half has said I can go purchase a car.
> 
> ...


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

I woudl aslo reccomend a t3 or t4 kits becuase both of those trucks can take a brutal beating a still go and most hobbyshops in my area carry all the top brands of parts. But i would have to agree get a car that you can get spares for.


----------

